# Epona's Song - The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time



## HansZimmer

This musical piece has been inserted in the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award.

Originally composed by Koji Kondo for the the videogame "The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time", the version you find here below comes from the soundtrack album "Hyrule Symphony". 

How do you rate the piece? See the poll.


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed. Result: (1*1 + 2*3 + 5*1) / 4 = 3.


----------



## Rat

Hey @HansZimmer but that one you posted is not the original one! Oh please, well, I'm a Zelda ultra fan, the only one I could ever like is this one:






And as it's incredibly beautiful and the real Epona song I give it Excellent: 6 points! Although it's not my favourite from the game.


----------



## HansZimmer

Rat said:


> Hey @HansZimmer but that one you posted is not the original one! Oh please, well, I'm a Zelda ultra fan, the only one I could ever like is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as it's incredibly beautiful and the real Epona song I give it Excellent: 6 points! Although it's not my favourite from the game.


The version here above comes from a soundtrack album called "Hyrule Symphony". I think that it has been published by the composer, Koji Kondo. I don't agree that the OST version is better, as the version I posted is played by real instruments and singed by a real woman.


----------



## Rat

@HansZimmer Well, I understand your point. But for me as a lover of the game, the original is the best. Although not only, I couldn't avoid to notice the additions the composer has made to the original, in order to make it more ''classy'' à la japonaise off course. But well, you know the appreciation of music is a subjective thing, with all that it means.


----------

